# Can you see the Ghost Shrimp?



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi I went to Petsmart today and got 4 of these guys and a turtle decoration that I thought would be cute to go in with Iris and so far so good they have been in there with her for about 4 hours and other than swimming down and touching what I would say noses with one she has not bothered them. She is pretty small and they are about an inch long so maybe she does not think they are food;-). I was not thrilled about shrimp at first because I thought they would be boring but they have surprised me. They are rarely still and when I look over and they are still they are all at the front of the tank looking out like they are looking at me. :shock: So any ways here is my attempt to get pics of the little guys and turtule for you.
First is tank with turtle:








and here they are if you can see them. LOL


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Aw, I see them! Like you, I expected them to be pretty boring as well, but when my boyfriend put some in with his betta I was surprised at how interesting they really are. 

Grats on the new additions to the tank


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you. I am glad she did not eat them. LOL


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

It took me a minute to see them!!! They are SO cute!!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

very cute! i cant wait to get my tank cycled already so i can add a few!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

How far along are you Alex? I'm just about done mine, I could send you some of the water if you want. 

But to get back on topic, I see 'em! And they are cute! Ghost Shrimp are really great little guys, I can't wait to add some myself. Don't underestimate them.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I came into the office this morning and 3 of them were dead. They had just recieved the shipment, they were still in the bag they were shipped in, so I think they were just to stressed out. I plan on takeing them back and getting replacements for them the one lone one looks lonely. LOL


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah you're lucky- my Lulu tears those guys to little pieces- which is fine if thats what she wants to do- but i don't get much time to enjoy watching them


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

I had 10 ghost shrimp... In fact they came with 2 baby fish in the bag too lol. All 10 shrimp are gone... They took off and I never saw them again. Then Id see 1 or 2... then none. Baby fish are still ok, turned out to be a male and female fancy guppy.


----------



## Labeledsk8r (Sep 12, 2009)

cool stuff. i wish my tank was big enough to get 1 or 2 to put in with nemo but its allready to small as it is


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

I have that same turtle cave in my sorority. :-D 
I like you tank.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i got two ghost shrimp one for my dazzle and one for my male jellyfish ,dazzle was doing fine with hers but jellyfish. i found ghosty (the ghost shrimp ) a little bitten not moving but i wasnt shure that he was dead ,so i put him with dazzle and the other shrimp and when i come backk i find my shrimp eating the other one !!! yeah and theres my little story


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

my Lulu teases them to make them jump- follows them for hours- then rushes in and chomps them- then she eats on them for a couple days. i don't feed her during this time of course. i haven't got any for a while since the pet store is always out- but they might last longer now that the plants are bigger and bushier- or not


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

I have three housed with one of my CTs and ADF and they all get along just fine. The shrimp are entertaining, especially when they fight and steal food from each other! I just set up a second tank for another CT (you can't just have one, can you?) and I'm thinking about putting some shrimp in there as well.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

my Lulu is vicious 
she spent the first few days the molly was in there trying to figure out how to eat him- but they're friends now (mostly)


----------

